# Mass murderer hunger strikes for better videogames



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2014)

Most people are content to drift through life, never questioning the established order. Some men are stronger than that, though. They refuse to submit. These men take a stand for what is right and just. They are the heroes, the legends, that singlehandedly turn the tide of history.

All they need is a cause.



> Norwegian mass murderer Anders Breivik threatened to go on hunger strike for better video games and other perks to alleviate his "torture"-like prison conditions, in a letter received by AFP Friday.
> 
> The right-wing extremist -- who killed 77 people in a bombing and shooting rampage on July 22, 2011 -- enclosed a typed list of 12 demands sent to prison authorities in November.
> 
> ...


Google/AFP

[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]
Sometimes, you just have to kill nearly 80 people before the casuals will listen.

Mr. Breivik's other demands include a larger weekly allowance ($49/week evidently just isn't enough) and access to a PC (Mr. Breivik is evidently a member of more than one "Master Race"), along with a comfier chair, because it stands to reason that mass murderers should be afforded every convenience possible.

So, while you bend to the whims of your masters, think of Mr. Breivik and his brave struggle in the face of adversity. Admire his tenacity and his resolve. Remember his message: You can arrest me, you can lock me up, but nothing can trample my spirit... except Rayman Revolutions, of course.


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2014)

They should just let him starve to death.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 15, 2014)

Probably he wants to play Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> They should just let him starve to death.


 

"Stop. Don't. Eat something."


----------



## PhillipDS (Feb 15, 2014)

Man... I'm pretty sure most of your post is sarcasm so I won't say anything... But in the event you actually mean what you're saying, I can just think of the victims and how they're hurting in the great beyond because of your post...

Just putting the words "hero" and "killer of 77 people" in the same post is an outrage in and out of itself...

Again, I just hope you're being 200% sarcastic.

And yes, they should let him starve to death.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 15, 2014)

Torture? prisons in Norway?

Pls, you are living in literal paradise with a little bit of strictness for 20 years.  Get some education if you don't have a degree or two, you'd be a doctor by the time you get out.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 15, 2014)

The fact that they supply inmates with videogames at all is just weird to me.

You don't kill nearly 80 people, and complain about unfair treatment and torture.

I'd say, give him a WiiU.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 15, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> I'd say, give him a WiiU.


No, he definitely should get a Wii and play Desert Bus for 21 years.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 15, 2014)

we need to organize a hunger strike for capcom to release MML3 3DS


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 15, 2014)

weatMod said:


> we need to organize a hunger strike for capcom to release MML3 3DS


You actually have to pay a $14.99 DLC charge to go on a hunger strike against Capcom.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2014)

>Insert Gahars' old signature here.


----------



## NicEXE (Feb 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> "Stop. Don't. Eat something."


I would let him play Cooking Mama


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2014)

he should shut the fuck up.. and die in prison. like the fucking scum that he is.


silly human who wants to play video games for grown men. the day he took the life of those people he gave up the rights to play Gateway on The 3DS.


----------



## Aeter (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, listen to the mass murderer. 
#sad #fightforyouright #yolo


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 15, 2014)

give him a console with no Gamez, like the PS4 and Xbone


----------



## frogboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I wish I got $49 a week for doing nothing...


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 15, 2014)

They get video games in prison?
Robbing a bank just got a little less risky.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 15, 2014)

They should give him a copy of Don't Starve that resets every hour.


----------



## moerik (Feb 15, 2014)

He gets payed more then I do, and all he had to do was kill people and sit on his ass and play casual video games.
Where the actual hell is the logic in that?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2014)

frogboy said:


> I wish I got $49 a week for doing nothing...


 
He didn't exactly do nothing; he killed tens of people.

What have you achieved?


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2014)

this is how a prison in norway looks like.... SHEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIT


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 15, 2014)

What about my brave struggle in the face of adversity? You remember what I said a few days ago; where's the respect for my tenacity and disregard for established customs? Otherwise, I would believe this to be a troll thread; it's that stupid.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Most people are content to drift through life, never questioning the established order. Some men are stronger than that, though. They refuse to submit. These men take a stand for what is right and just. They are the heroes, the legends, that singlehandedly turn the tide of history.


Look...I know this is sarcasm, so don't think I don't get what you're saying. But answer me this:

would you have gone for that same joke if one of those 9/11 airplane pilots somehow survived and, while in prison, proclaimed he was going on a hunger strike for better videogames?


I know that guy. I know what he did and (to a degree) for what reason. And truth be told: I'm downright scared of it. This isn't a case of abandonment of hope to fit in (the many school shootouts) or even having a terrible sexual preference (Dutroux) but methodologically planning, preparing and executing a plan in cold blood. Fuck...from pretty much all sources I've read upon him, it's as if he literally IS the bad guy from movies.
The fact that the Scandinavian countries really CARE for their inhabitants make it all the worse (the prison Flame mentions is proof of that). In pretty much all European graphs on crime, poverty, wealth distribution, traffic safety, popularity of politicians...those countries always score the best in whatever item was polled. Norway is right up with the LAST place where I'd expect such an assault. Yet he exists. And it scares me.

I normally don't join two minute hate sessions, especially not over the internet. But I can't deny that this is exactly what I would have written:


Veho said:


> They should just let him starve to death.


 
...and I mean it. If I was his prison guard, I would have said something like "suit yourself" and take away his food in case he changed his mind. I'm not proud of it...but that's what I would do... 



EDIT: also: PC is off the record even MORE SO than that. There's one guy you REALLY don't want anywhere near a possibility to put something on a blog.


----------



## overdriver (Feb 15, 2014)

omg.. he is such a twisted kiddie. give him a cheetah man(game) with NES. he might kill himself.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 15, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Look...I know this is sarcasm, so don't think I don't get what you're saying. But answer me this:
> 
> would you have gone for that same joke if one of those 9/11 airplane pilots somehow survived and, while in prison, proclaimed he was going on a hunger strike for better videogames?


 
Absolutely. There's really no difference.

The man is using the same protest technique as Mahatma Gandhi because he wants a comfier chair. He believes that access to a PS2, daily walks, and a weekly allowance of $49 is "torture." This is so absurd it deserves nothing less than derision.

When I write, I don't treat people like this seriously because I don't believe they deserve that kind of respect. I believe when you take the killers seriously, you're giving their acts legitimacy.

Please note that the victims are never once the subject here; the focus is entirely on Breivik and his delusions of grandeur.

If you're interested, I'd recommend reading about Mel Brooks' perspective on his portrayals of Hitler over the years; this article is a good start. 

/seriousness


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 15, 2014)

that's the price of listening to the people such that now even prisoners claim they legally should be receiving more benefits.

the world has become a luxurious place and unnecessary freedom has been given in unnecessary aspects of life such as ... no i ain't touching this topic


----------



## Zalda (Feb 15, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Satangel (Feb 15, 2014)

Hop2089 said:


> Torture? prisons in Norway?
> 
> Pls, you are living in literal paradise with a little bit of strictness for 20 years. Get some education if you don't have a degree or two, you'd be a doctor by the time you get out.


He's never getting out, 21 year sentence is the max they have in Norway, but they'll just find another reason to keep him in for life. No way this guy is ever getting out.

Doesn't surprise me he got some gaemz to play, a lot of prisons in Europe are way too soft...

Great joke on the master race though Gahars, that was great


----------



## TackyPie (Feb 15, 2014)

If it was me I would let him just die.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Flame said:


> this is how a prison in norway looks like.... SHEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIT


 
That's not a prison. That's a hotel


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 15, 2014)

pyromaniac123 said:


> That's not a prison. That's a hotel


 

lol in the uk there are bedsits that are so dirty that a animal couldn't live in and that's offered to people (sometimes with family and children too) who are desperate for someplace to sleep and criminals get a place like this? scandalous.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope he burns in hell. What right does he have to make such demands? He's scum of the earth.


----------



## tofast4u (Feb 15, 2014)

It really sickens me of how liberal Europe has become.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Feb 15, 2014)

He killed nearly 80 people in cold blood. The only chair he deserves is the electric chair. He lost all rights to anything, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey, guys, what's the least serious crime that I can be sent there for? I've been meaning to visit Norway, and some spending cash would be nice.


----------



## JPhantom (Feb 16, 2014)

He has a point.  Norway considers the penal system as a tool for rehabilitation not punishment(regardless of how insane it is to believe some people can be rehabilitated).  For safety they need to keep him isolated.  Protecting him from the other inmates is something the penal system is required to do and necessitates certain considerations to prevent it hampering his rehabilitation. Also it has been argued by several reputable experts at different times that the ability to send and receive letters is or should be considered a human right.  If he is actually spending well over $50 on postage for letters then he should be able to especially for someone in strict isolation because interactions with other people is essential for rehabilitation.  Now the ps2 vs a ps3 seems a bit unreasonable although I would assume as he is in strict isolation he receives an older system and the general population is given access to a ps3 although it is probably shared among several inmates.  If the only reason he doesn't have access to it is because of his isolation then it is not necessarily legal under norwegian law to deprive him of it..  Now limiting what games he has access to compared to the general prison population, without the consensus of medical experts that it would harm his rehabilitation is indeed unfair treatment and also may not be legally permissible.  Personally, I think they should be letting the families of his victims decide his living conditions as he deserves it, under the assumption that the sole purpose of his incarceration is his rehabilitation, however, several of his demands should probably be granted and some way be found to avoid total isolation.

Now for probably 70% of those in prison I'm all for rehabilitation being the preeminent goal of their incarceration.  The other 30% though should be executed and I definitely feel he should be one of them.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 16, 2014)

How did he only get 21 years?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 16, 2014)

PhillipDS said:


> Man... I'm pretty sure most of your post is sarcasm so I won't say anything... But in the event you actually mean what you're saying, I can just think of the victims and how they're hurting in the great beyond because of your post...
> 
> Just putting the words "hero" and "killer of 77 people" in the same post is an outrage in and out of itself...
> 
> Again, I just hope you're being 200% sarcastic.


You obviously don't know Gahars very well.



Spoiler



Yes, he's actually making a mockery of Anders Breivik 


 


Flame said:


> this is how a prison in norway looks like.... SHEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIT
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


My apartment doesn't even look that nice.

And I've stayed in much worse-looking hotels


----------



## JPhantom (Feb 16, 2014)

ericthegreat there is no sentence greater than 21 years in Norway however before he is released he has to pass an examination by experts to determine that he is rehabilitated.  If they find he is not the sentence is extended by 5 years at which point he will be examined again. If they repeatedly find him not to be rehabilitated he can spend the rest of his life in prison. this is likely to be the case.  Given their low rate of recidivism it seems they are somewhat competent at determining rehabilitation as only roughly 30% of their released criminals reoffend as opposed to 70% in the US and UK.  In fact here most progressive institutions boast a recidivism rate of only 16%


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 16, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> You obviously don't know Gahars very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd gladly trade my dorm room for a prison room over there. =O
My room is a tiny place where I can't even have a tv or a desktop (only my laptop) and the window is somewhat cracked and wind blows into my room at night. x'D
And I don't get an allowance that high. ='(


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 16, 2014)

Requests games such as Grand Theft Auto and Call of Duty. Gives media more reasons to connect violent video games with violent behaviour. Yeah, no thanks.
Did I forget to mention that he's a mass murderer and shouldn't have any rights at all?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 16, 2014)

Wait, WAIT... He gets to play videogames in _*PRISON? *_What the fuck is wrong with their prison system..?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 16, 2014)

just when I think your news threads can't get any more retarded you surprise me yet again. BRAVO


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 16, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> Requests games such as Grand Theft Auto and Call of Duty. Gives media more reasons to connect violent video games with violent behaviour. Yeah, no thanks.
> Did I forget to mention that he's a mass murderer and shouldn't have any rights at all?


 
Well, a lot of mass-murderers do have rights. =O
This guy did kill tons of people, but I bet that a lot of soldiers have killed way more. x'D

But yeah, this guy shouldn't have half of the stuff he has, given to how he doesn't even regret a single thing he's done.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 16, 2014)

To play the devil's advocate here... As crazy as the Norwegian system sounds, there's a method to the madness.



> - Norway Has Some Of The Lowest Murder Rates In The World: In 2009, Norway had .6 intentional homicides per 100,000 people. In the same year, the United States had 5 murders per 100,000 people, meaning that the U.S. proportionally has 8 times as many homicides.
> 
> - Norway’s Incarceration Rate Is A Fraction Of That Of The United States: 71 out of every 100,000 Norwegian citizens is incarcerated. In the United States, 743 out of every 100,000 citizens was incarcerated in 2009. The U.S. has the world’s highest incarceration rate.
> 
> - Norway’s Prisoner Recidivism Rate Is Much Lower Than The United States’: The recidivism rate for prisoners in Norway is around 20 percent. Meanwhile, it’s estimated that 67 percent of America’s prisoners are re-arrested and 52 percent are re-incarcerated.


Source

It's worth remembering that the Norwegian system places heavy emphasis on rehabilitating its inmates, rather than just punishing them. It's not all video games and ski trips.

Like I said, it certainly sounds crazy, and it's hard to fathom how treating criminals with luxury like this changes anything. Still, it's producing results, so don't be so quick to condemn what they're doing.

Of course, it makes Breivik's protest all the more absurd when you consider that most US prisoners would kill (literally) to endure his "torture."





Bladexdsl said:


> just when I think your news threads can't get any more retarded you surprise me yet again. BRAVO


Senpai noticed me!


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 16, 2014)

They should give him a Wii U.


----------



## JPhantom (Feb 16, 2014)

firegrey i assume one that can't play wii games right? or were you referencing the lack of adult games?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 16, 2014)

JPhantom said:


> firegrey i assume one that can't play wii games right? or were you referencing the lack of adult games?


I'm sure he was just trying to be funny by saying that the Wii U is torture enough. Someone else made the joke in this thread, but who could be asked to read 2 pages?


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 16, 2014)

if he is allowed a certain amount of money each week why doesn't he just try and get them to give him a ps3 in exchange for that. He's lucky to get money and videogames at all after the shit he's done. He probably won't even be able to do the fast. Scum like him are truly pathetic


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a solution.  Give him a Wii (more recent than PS2), only game on it is an Atari 2600 emulator and the only roms on it are Custer's Revenge (more adult), E.T. and Pac-Man 2600 (torture).


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2014)

I just feel so embarressed about my country sometimes... We really have a screwed up prison system -.- All he wants is attention, and the sad thing is that Norwegian medias are happy to give it. I feel bad for the victims and their families who has to be reminded of what happend to them and the daughters, sons, brothers or sisters they lost, by having to constantly see this guy being on a frontpage of a newspaper once a week because "he wants other adult games" or "he think his prison is a torturing place". -.-

Also I dont like that I only live 45mins away from this idiots prison... I hope our goverment finds a way to get rid of him. He's never getting out of prison and we also have to build specially designed prisons that costs millions just for this one idiot.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 16, 2014)

they should lose human rights along with civil rights . Fukkin scum. should give him every fukkin console going with every game aside from the wiiu , and no TV.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Feb 16, 2014)

The fact that this dirt bag gets video games anyway is f**king criminal. This c*** deserves to be tortured for as long as he lives. But no, our backwards methods will see that he gets whatever he wants. And 21 years for mass slaughter? Seriously? What a f**king world we live in.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 16, 2014)

Why do this guy keep trolling even in jail.... Jail in Norway is not torture at all. Heck did you guys even know that beggars sometimes gets arrested on purpose just so the jail can feed them some food?


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 16, 2014)

Replace his PS2 for a more recent PSX with no Memory Card and a single copy of FF7.

Now that, THAT is torture.


----------



## lafleche (Feb 16, 2014)

Give him the "Pucca's Kisses" game.... nothing more.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 16, 2014)

Seriously I am a no-life Gamer and if I had to be in prison with a PS3 with games I want to play I would be at home, not prison.
Also I f*cking love Rayman. F*ck you Breivik. 
Man, Murderers have really bad video-game taste.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2014)

You're in prison! You're lucky to even have a fuckin video game system to began with, you little shit!


----------



## matpower (Feb 16, 2014)

Give him an 3DO and let's him play "Plumbers don't wear ties", rated "17/18", he will kill himself after playing such strange thing.
I also love how he can play some videogame and do nothing nearly the whole day while I have to work hard... >.>
Asking for games such CoD or GTA will make the media go "MURDERERS PLAYS VIOLENT GAMES! GAMES ARE BAD!".
And he got a bad taste in games, Rayman is pretty good, "bro".


----------



## naxil (Feb 16, 2014)

on U.K. (in prison) is possible buy console and use it inside the jail (offcourse without internet connection)....
This man is mad, and need to die in prison... for me that is a good example of mind control (mk ultra or some like that)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 16, 2014)

Heh, video gaming in prison... Never thought it would be real.
WHAT IS LYFE?!


----------



## RowanDDR (Feb 16, 2014)

Its a bit tacky and tasteless to refer to a murderer as a "hero", surely? Or is sarcasm the defense here?


----------



## Parasite X (Feb 16, 2014)

This is funny what did expect it to be the land of milk & honey prison is'nt exactly meant to be paradise you know. The man killed77people & bombed his own government so what demands will be met because I see zero that would be hilarious.



moerik said:


> He gets payed more then I do, and all he had to do was kill people and sit on his ass and play casual video games.
> Where the actual hell is the logic in that?


 
I know right we should be getting paid more than he does but its still funny because he'll never get to use it atleast outside prison anyway



Aeter said:


> Yes, listen to the mass murderer.
> #sad #fightforyouright #yolo


 
That'll be even funnier  he'll go insane.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 16, 2014)

Damn noob, ps2 got greatest library in history.


----------



## Parasite X (Feb 16, 2014)

frogboy said:


> I wish I got $49 a week for doing nothing...


 
Being lazy with no work & all the junk food,anime,videogames & soda that's paradise fortunately for me I get tue & wed off


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 16, 2014)

Pong20302000 said:


> give him a console with no Gamez, like the PS4 and Xbone


With no online support, With sony saying  "Congratulations you deserved Nothing... Bricking system 50 percent complete".


----------



## Cybore (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd replace his ps2+games with N64+superman. Now that's more fitting.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, a lot of mass-murderers do have rights. =O
> This guy did kill tons of people, *but I bet that a lot of soldiers have killed way more. x'D*
> 
> But yeah, this guy shouldn't have half of the stuff he has, given to how he doesn't even regret a single thing he's done.


 






edit : not a one word post.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 16, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Probably he wants to play Modern Warfare 2.


 
I was thinking more along the lines of Grand Theft Auto V and Saints Row 4, as he can relive everything he did.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 16, 2014)

pyromaniac123 said:


>


 
Last time I checked one word posts weren't really allowed (same for posts with only one smiley).

If you don't understand my humour, you don't need to quote me just to post a facepalm smiley.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope he burns in hell. What right does he have to make such demands? He's scum of the earth.


 
Send your cute foxes to attack him. Have them turn into the Thundercats or something.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> Last time I checked one word posts weren't really allowed (same for posts with only one smiley).
> 
> If you don't understand my humour, you don't need to quote me just to post a facepalm smiley.


 
What humour? It was a stupid comment.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2014)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Send your cute foxes to attack him. Have them turn into the Thundercats or something.


 

The flotilla of foxes would cause his heart to explode, not a bad way to go though


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 16, 2014)

pyromaniac123 said:


> What humour? It was a stupid comment.


 
It really depends on how you look at it. If you find it to be a stupid comment, just let it be and don't quote me for no reason.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 16, 2014)

DarkStriker said:


> Why do this guy keep trolling even in jail.... Jail in Norway is not torture at all. Heck did you guys even know that beggars sometimes gets arrested on purpose just so the jail can feed them some food?


That happens anywhere. Homeless people are treated like shit, even compared to prison inmates. The inmates are at least provided food and shelter, while the homeless are hassled over going through trash. If half-eaten food is in the person's garbage, they obviously didn't want it, so why be a dick over something you didn't want to begin with???


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> It really depends on how you look at it. If you find it to be a stupid comment, just let it be and don't quote me for no reason.


 
mass murderer=/=soldier

That's why it's a stupid comment.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 16, 2014)

pyromaniac123 said:


> mass murderer=/=soldier
> 
> That's why it's a stupid comment.


 
Like I said, it all depends on how you look at it and on what side of the war you are.
And when did I call soldiers mass murderers? All I did was state a fact, or do you believe that soldiers don't kill anyone?

If you want to go into details, a soldier of your country might be a hero to you and a villain to someone else depending on perspective.


----------



## Parasite X (Feb 16, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> They should give him a Wii U.



Why you got to hate on Nintendo WiiU is awesome.


----------



## avran89 (Feb 16, 2014)

Those must be some cushy prisons if they have video games available to play. And wow....kill 77 people and just get 21 years?!?!?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 16, 2014)

Breivik is one of the reasons why life imprisonment with hard labor throughout the sentence doesn't seem like such a terrible idea.

I wouldn't have an issue with him having a PS3 if he actually worked for it, or even a PS4 for that matter. He could play whatever he wants to his heart's content, that's his human right... as long as he earns his own money for it, and for food and shelter for that matter. I hate thinking that I live in a world where killing 77 people in cold blood gives you accomodation, food and video games for 21 years. How come I have to pay my rent, my bills, buy my groceries, my consoles and my games while criminals serving time get all this for free? How is this in any way fair and just? Essentially it's all the benefits of citizenship without any responsibilities whatsoever.

Don't get me wrong - I'm fully aware of the psychological impact of imprisonment, see: Stanford Prison Experiment, but keep in mind that the students actually created a terrible environment to live in - Breivik has everything he wants at his fingertips and I don't think that's resocializing him at all, not to mention that the possibility resocializing a beast like that is at best slim and debatable.

To summarize - sure, give him what he wants, as long as he can afford it with his own earnings. There's a lot of crappy jobs nobody wants to perform - he can work in a stone quarry for all I care, but I personally wouldn't want to feed, clothe and entertain a monster with my tax money. If he's not working, he should be on bread and water in a cold cell and be thankful that he's getting the bare minimum.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 16, 2014)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> That happens anywhere. Homeless people are treated like shit, even compared to prison inmates. The inmates are at least provided food and shelter, while the homeless are hassled over going through trash. If half-eaten food is in the person's garbage, they obviously didn't want it, so why be a dick over something you didn't want to begin with???


You dont seem to get what i was trying to say :/. I mean they are purposely getting themselves arrested. Jail in Norway is heaven i tell you.

EDIT: And no they don't get harassed. I've never seen a homeless guy get harassed for going through garbage. They even kindly ask us for empty bottles. Only in your country mostly . And if they were, its mostly immature kids at their 14 having nothing better to do in their life than going around the streets.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 17, 2014)

un-be-fucking-lievable


----------



## user64 (Feb 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Breivik is one of the reasons why life imprisonment with hard labor throughout the sentence doesn't seem like such a terrible idea.
> 
> I wouldn't have an issue with him having a PS3 if he actually worked for it, or even a PS4 for that matter. He could play whatever he wants to his heart's content, that's his human right... as long as he earns his own money for it, and for food and shelter for that matter. I hate thinking that I live in a world where killing 77 people in cold blood gives you accomodation, food and video games for 21 years. How come I have to pay my rent, my bills, buy my groceries, my consoles and my games while criminals serving time get all this for free? How is this in any way fair and just? Essentially it's all the benefits of citizenship without any responsibilities whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I agree, Foxi. If he wants a PS3, make him do jobs no one wants to do and earn it. To be fair I don't imagine it's all fun and games, they are trying to rehabilitate people. Still, if he is going to end up in prison for life, my as well make him work. Make him earn those games, and maybe even help take some of the load of the taxpayers.

Also, after reading these 4 pages of comments, I've found GBAtemp to be much more concervative than I previously thought. That may be response bias, though. That is, only people feeling strong emotion after reading this topic feeling compelled to respond.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 17, 2014)

user64 said:


> I agree, Foxi. If he wants a PS3, make him do jobs no one wants to do and earn it. To be fair I don't imagine it's all fun and games, they are trying to rehabilitate people. Still, if he is going to end up in prison for life, my as well make him work. Make him earn those games, and maybe even help take some of the load of the taxpayers.
> 
> Also, after reading these 4 pages of comments, I've found GBAtemp to be much more concervative than I previously thought. That may be response bias, though. That is, only people feeling strong emotion after reading this topic feeling compelled to respond.


Pretty much everything on the internet has response bias. Whether or not it's enough to skew the results is an entirely different matter~



DarkStriker said:


> You dont seem to get what i was trying to say :/. I mean they are purposely getting themselves arrested. Jail in Norway is heaven i tell you.
> 
> EDIT: And no they don't get harassed. I've never seen a homeless guy get harassed for going through garbage. They even kindly ask us for empty bottles. Only in your country mostly . And if they were, its mostly immature kids at their 14 having nothing better to do in their life than going around the streets.


Yeah, we treat our homeless pretty badly here (the U.S.). It's sad, but true. I dislike the people who use welfare to buy junk food and other crap more than I do the homeless, though.


----------



## Obveron (Feb 17, 2014)

Rayman revolution is a decent game for all ages.  The fact that his guy gets any games at all to play suggests that his prison conditions are far from torture.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 17, 2014)

Give him Action 52 so he can play 52 different games in ONE cartridge!


----------



## Tattorack (Feb 18, 2014)

................... what!?............................_ what!?!_............_* WHAT!!?!*_
Really... this is ridicules! The guy killed 77 people, and he thinks he has the right to make... demands!?!!!


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 18, 2014)

ok... the guy is a monster, there is no doubt about it... but even monsters are able to complain about gaming... Anyway, he killed 77 people and injuried other 300, and got as penalty only 21 years (less than 4 months for each kill and less than 1 month for each injuried) so maybe he is somewhat used to light penalties.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 18, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> ok... the guy is a monster, there is no doubt about it... but even monsters are able to complain about gaming... Anyway, he killed 77 people and injuried other 300, and got as penalty only 21 years (less than 4 months for each kill and less than 1 month for each injuried) so maybe he is somewhat used to light penalties.


Well, like others have said, the maximum sentence at a time is 21 years, after that there's an evaluation to see if he's fit to be released. He won't be, and he will get another 21 years, and so on. It's just a rule that they have.


----------



## tbgtbg (Feb 18, 2014)

I say give him the PS3.


Then break his thumbs.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 19, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> I say give him the PS3.
> 
> 
> Then break his thumbs.


But then he can still play with the Eye accessory. Gouge out his eyes too.


----------



## Ozito (Feb 19, 2014)

Guys, why would you want to trade your freedom for a "comfortable" cell?
You can go wherever you'd like, he can't.  

I'd rather live free in a stinky place than imprisoned in a nice cell.


----------

